# Holy Cow..Time Flies!- Better Pics Pg 4



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 6, 2012)

Just realized it's less than a month until my ewe Darla (Southdown) is due.  Where does time go?!  She was bred Oct. 2, so she's due around Feb 25-27th.  She needs to be crutched and vaccinated!     I'll get pics soon.  She's getting pretty wide.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 7, 2012)

Here are a few pics of Darla I took this morning (she's the white Southdown).  She's got a little udder going.  






















The natural colored ewe lambs are Darla's lambs from last year. They're Romney/Southdowns.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 7, 2012)

Really nice looking animals))  Wishing safe birthing for Darla!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see her lambs! 

Was she bred to a Romney again this year?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 7, 2012)

This year she's bred to a Southdown.  I can't wait to see what she has!!  Hopefully at least one ewe lamb for me.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 8, 2012)

Best of luck . Will be subscribing.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 27, 2012)

Won't be long now said the monkey*!   Darla is due any day now, and her vulva is looking pretty "sloppy" so she's definitely getting close.     My mom is coming to visit from NC later today, so she'll be my lamb watch person while I'm at work.    Here are some pics from Saturday.  Her udder is even bigger now.  


















*when he got his tail caught in the door.


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow cant wait!  My prediction for the lambs is either one really big ram lamb or two small ewe lambs. 

But then again,  I am Always wrong!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 27, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Wow cant wait! * My prediction for the lambs is either one really big ram lamb* or two small ewe lambs.
> 
> But then again,  I am Always wrong!


  Hush yo mouf!       I shouldn't say what I want, since my doe gave me twin bucks when I said I wanted twin does.....BUT.....I would love to have a ram and ewe lamb.  I wouldn't bee too sad to get two ewe lambs though.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 27, 2012)

She is definantly..errmm..round? LOL looks like she swallowed a beach ball!

I am sending ewe lamb vibes to ya! Seems my year has been a ram lamb year though..NO ewe lambs..


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep, she's definitely close!  Her vulva looks a lot floppier than in the first set of pictures. My ewes always lamb within a day of their vulva turning rosy pink.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Aggie 
Good luck with Darla and those Romney crosses look good. Thats the trouble with BYH when others start showing pics of their new arrivals it almost makes me jealous, but at long last we have started lambing here so I will be posting pics to make you jealous


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, Darla lambed yesterday evening.  I had to pull both lambs.  The first one was big and coming out backwards, and the second one was just big.  Two ram lambs!  Geesh.  It's a boy year here.  Boykin, I may have cussed you a tad earlier after the first big ram lamb was born.    They're both doing well and she's a great mom, so no worries there.  The lighter faced one was born first.  

And what's weird, is Darla went exactly on her due date. My goat June went almost exactly on hers...2 hours late.  That almost never happens.  



























The boys are so leggy, I can't wait to see how they grow.  Darla had no grain until the last couple weeks, and even then it was only a minute amount.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  Cute photo of them touching noses


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2012)

I've never seen knees like these boys have. They're so knobby!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 28, 2012)

I was just gonna say they sure are knobby knee-ed..very cute though, adds to the whole picture!

Glad you were there to help momma get the boys out!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cute! Definitely Southdowns


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 1, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I've never seen knees like these boys have. They're so knobby!


 They are arnt they Nice lambs and good job you were around for the breech birth


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2012)

Yesterday I put Darla and her boys out in the pasture.  One of the boys tried walking up to the yearling ewes, and they FREAKED!     They ran away, and the lamb ran after them.  It was so funny and I SO wish I'd had gotten a video of it.  It was funny to see 2 yearling ewes being chased by a little lamb.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh my! They are just soooo cute! Knobby knees and all!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's  a little video I took the other day!   More pics to come later.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 3, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Here's  a little video I took the other day!   More pics to come later.


Cool lambs Ag


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 20, 2012)

The boys are getting big!


----------



## RemudaOne (Mar 20, 2012)

They certainly are!  Looking good, too


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness! What total sweethearts 

Liz


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 28, 2012)

They're a month old!  This is the only pic I could get that wasn't blurry. They're too active.  LOL.  I think it's cute how they're following their big sisters out to graze.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

They're looking good!


----------



## ShadyAcres (Mar 29, 2012)

Every time I look at that photo I start singing:

The lambs go marching two by two, hurrah, hurrah..


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 29, 2012)

ShadyAcres said:
			
		

> Every time I look at that photo I start singing:
> 
> The lambs go marching two by two, hurrah, hurrah..


  Isn't it funny!   I tried to get a video of them, because just before that one of the lambs was chasing one of the yearling ewes all over the place!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 29, 2012)

What a great pic! There are many days when I have to take multiple pics of the animals before I get a decent one that is not blurry!

Liz


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 30, 2012)

Got a couple of better pics.  








This little guy is my favorite of the two. I love his "mutton chop" facial hair.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 30, 2012)

They are both so cute!!!  Thanks for the photos...love em))


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## ShadyAcres (Mar 30, 2012)

ditto


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 30, 2012)

They're definitely Southdowns!!  They're looking good!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness the little guy almost looks like a cuddly toy & that's a compliment  

Liz


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 1, 2012)

I don't have whole body shots, but I got this cute pic the other day.  The boys are 8 weeks now, but won't be weaned for another week or so because there are pics in the pen in the barn where I was planning on putting them.  






And here are some pics of their sisters just for fun.  

Here's Barley, and a pic of her fleece (which I think is awesome because of the color variations).









And Bean.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 10, 2012)

Here are a few pics from this evening.    The boys are getting weaned this weekend. Yay!


----------



## SheepGirl (May 10, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Here are a few pics from this evening.    The boys are getting weaned this weekend. Yay!
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/100_1517.jpg
> 
> ...


Love the peace sign in the first photo 

But the boys are lookin' good! In the one picture, they look to be as tall as their momma!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 11, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Love the peace sign in the first photo
> 
> But the boys are lookin' good! In the one picture, they look to be as tall as their momma!


I was wondering if anyone would catch that peace sign.    I saw my shadow and thought I may as well have fun with it.  

The boys are TALL.  I still can't decide whether or not to castrate them.  I'd like to show them in the fair in August, but I'm not sure if I should show them as meat boys or in the breed class.  I'm leaning toward keeping them intact, since they'll most likely both end up in the freezer.  I'm going to start them on grain once they're weaned.  They haven't had any yet and I'd like to give them a good boost before the fair.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (May 11, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 11, 2012)

Southdowns are such cute, beautiful sheep! Yours are good looking sheep! Good luck with the showing! That is one thing I have never really done, showing.


----------

